# Broken lcd Monitor power control board ribbon cable



## absskier (Jul 16, 2011)

While removing the housing of an lcd monitor, I broke off the cable ribbon going to the front panel controls for power, menu, etc. 

Anyone have an idea how to fix this or a work around to make it functional?

Goes to an LG Flatron



Thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi absskier


Repairing the ribbon will take a little patience and some over the counter tools. To repair it you'll need : Razor blade, multimeter, pcb trace repair pen, masking tape. 


First, take the broken end of the ribbon and with your razor blade remove the coating off the ribbon and on each trace end of the pcb exposing the connections. Be careful not to use too much force or else the ribbon will snap on you. Next, once the coating is off and your exposed connections are visible, take your multimeter to verify each strip of the ribbon has continuity to the other end. Take a bit of masking tape and carefully place it behind the ribbon but making sure the connections are not obstructed. The tape will hold the ribbon tightly onto the pcb when you are ready to make the connections permanent. Now you are ready to solder your connections, to do this you will need a conductive silver resin which has the appearance of an ordinary pen. You cannot purchase this at your local hardware store it has to be at a electronic specialty shop where semi-conductors are sold. Take the resin and apply it onto the the pcb traces where each ribbon connector will be soldered onto. Place your ribbon connections firmly onto the pcb with the resin keeping the masking tape secure it so the ribbon does not flex on you and break the connection. The resin dries fairly quickly once it does re-check your connections with your multimeter, if all is successful your pcb will function good as knew.


----------

